
All sophisticated life on Earth may owe its existence to one freakish event - raldi
http://nautil.us/issue/10/mergers--acquisitions/the-unique-merger-that-made-you-and-ewe-and-yew
======
Fjolsvith
Actual title: "The Unique Merger That Made You (and Ewe, and Yew)"

